# Cabinet water damage (pics)- any advice?



## Asma (Nov 29, 2008)

oo.. could the cabinets be veneered? http://www.keidel.com/design/select/cabinets-matl-veneer.htm


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

A lot of cabinets nowadays are made of shelf paper covered particleboard or Masonite. This cannot be refinished in the traditional sense. You might find that baseboard molding or cove molding covers up the damaged area.


----------



## Jeeper1970 (Nov 11, 2008)

Visit your local home improvement store and pick up a piece of base mold, looks like your existing base mold is 3-1/4", but measure to make sure. Take a door off the cabinet and to the store with you to match up a quart of stain as close as possible. Cope the stained mold into the existing painted mold.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Yeah, those are cheap-o cabinets and there isn't a way to truly repair it. Without replacing them (which wouldn't be all that expensive if it is just a vanity), you can do a number of things to cover up the problem. Paint, trim boards, etc.

You might be able to buy some time by applying some wood veneer with pressure sensitive adhesive (PSA). It is essentially a very thin wood sticker that you cut to fit the side of the cabinet using a sharp utility knife. Stain and polyurethane, and you've got a good band aid fix that is DIYer friendly. PSA veneer can be bought at woodworking stores, or online retailers like Rockler.com.


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

as long as we get to vote, here's mine, either let it go for now, or as said earlier, pickup a piece of matching trim and nail'er in.


----------

